# New RMR Fishing Frames Are Here



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

Small and lightweight, the RMR Fishing Frame for the 10.5' Storm raft is an ideal fishing frame that can accommodate your fishing gear and cooler for day trips or self-contained overnighters. 

Hand-crafted in Fayette County, WV the FF105 includes RMR oar towers, adjustable kick bar, anchor system, front lean bar with horns and a durable, waterproof low-back tractor seat. The front cooler bay is easily adjusted to fit your favorite cooler or choose to add our HPDE Poly Deck for the front angler's seat. Easy to load and transport, the FF105 Fishing Frame is perfect for two anglers. Add an optional casting platform for solid footing while standing.

With versatility in mind, we designed the FF105 Fishing Frame to be the only one you ever need for your Storm. You can easily remove and store fishing components from the frame for when the fish aren't biting and the whitewater is calling. FF105 10.5' Fishing Frame - Rocky Mountain Rafts


----------

